# El Paso, Walmart shooting



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Its Texas, nobody was carrying that could have popped this fucker?

A gunman killed 20 people and injured 26 others Saturday after he opened fire at a Walmart in El Paso, Texas, state and city officials said.

"Texas grieves with the people of El Paso today," said Gov. Greg Abbott at an evening news conference following one of the deadliest mass shootings in America. The casualties were the highest number since 2017, when gunmen killed 58 and 26 people, respectively, in Las Vegas and Sutherland Springs, Texas.

"The scene was a horrific one," said El Paso Police Chief Greg Allen, who added that many of the wounded had life-threatening injuries.

The suspected gunman has not been publicly named, but two law enforcement officials identified him to The Associated Press as 21-year-old Patrick Crusius of Allen, Texas. It was unclear what connection the suspect had to El Paso. Texas state lawmaker Jeff Leach said in a tweeted statement that the suspect graduated from Plano Senior High School in 2017.
More than a dozen law enforcement officials were seen Saturday evening surrounding a home in Allen, which is about 26 miles north of Dallas. The group included agents from the FBI, Texas Department of Public Safety and federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. A woman answered the door after a group of officers knocked. They appeared to speak with her briefly and then she closed the door. A short time later, the door reopened and officers entered.

Neighbor Alice Baland, who lives four houses down, told The Associated Press a retired couple lives at the home associated with the suspect. She described them as sweet people who regularly attend church.

Chief Allen said investigators were examining a manifesto that may have been written by the suspect and would indicate a “nexus to a hate crime,” but declined to offer details. The suspect will likely face capital murder charges, Allen said. Allen said his department received initial reports of the shooting at 10:39 a.m. and first responders arrived six minutes later. Police asked people to stay away from the area and to look for missing family members at a school being used as a reunification area. El Paso Police Sgt. Enrique Carrillo told reporters shortly before 1 p.m. that one person was in custody and there was no longer an "imminent threat" to the area.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

One .MIL guy packing thought better of it and decided to protect a group of kids, rather than possibly get popped by the Police. Smart move, great choice.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

CCCSD said:


> One .MIL guy packing thought better of it and decided to protect a group of kids, rather than possibly get popped by the Police. Smart move, great choice.


I can say I DO think it was a good move and fair choice to protect a select group of kids. The actual GREAT choice would have been to engage/distract and possibly STOP the active shooter. It is very difficult to judge others in these horrific situations.


----------

